# Printing Wordperfect documents with Windows 10



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

After the automated Windows 10 upgrade, my Wordperfect 11 documents will no longer print. 
But I can still print email and other online documents. 
I have many saved Wordperfect documents that are important to my work.
How do I get them to print as they use to?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Arguably the best solution would be to revert it to the Windows you had before the upgrade. If you don't want to do that for some reason, or can't because it's more than 30 days since you upgraded, you'll need to be a little more specific about why they're not printing if you want an answer.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

You may need to reinstall printer drivers.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Does Cntrl+P work? Are you receiving an error within WordPerfect?


----------

